# afpop website



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

I have been trying to contact afpop through their website, but just get a blank page. Is it just me, or have others run across the same porblem?
Any illumination would be helpful, thanks.
VV


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

ViaVinho said:


> I have been trying to contact afpop through their website, but just get a blank page. Is it just me, or have others run across the same porblem?
> Any illumination would be helpful, thanks.
> VV



Works fine from where I am (Portugal) maybe they have geo blocked some IP addresses and you could usefully try again with an alternative address via a VPN ?


----------



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

Thank you. Will try that. I also got in contact with them through alternative means to sort it out.


----------

